# Is it okay to breed a pastel face to a whiteface?



## ssbam1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am still trying to figure out what to breed my whiteface pearl/pied tiel with. I heard it was not a good idea to breed them with a pastelface. Any truth to this?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Pastelface and whiteface can be bred together just fine. Its yellowcheek that you do not want to mix with whiteface


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

PF is dominate to WF. You will get PF babies.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Terry Martin says that PF and WF are alleles (different variations of the same gene) that are co-dominant to each other. Dr. Martin calls a bird with one of each gene "PalefaceWhiteface", and says that most "paleface" birds are actually PalefaceWhiteface (as of 2007 anyway). He says that a PFWF bird has different facial coloring than a pure PF bird but it's difficult to quantify the difference.

If you mated a pure PF bird to a WF, all the babies would be PFWF. But if the PF bird is actually PFWF, about half your babies would be WF and the other half would be PFWF.


----------

